# Help!



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 90 gallon with 7 rbp and I have good filtration and all of that...My question is my tank has not cycled yet and it has been a week or so..I did use the filters that came with it for 2 days and then switched out 1 for a new one and 2 days later replaced the other old one with new..I added start right when I first set it up,then used stress zyme a couple of days later...I only have a ph test and it is in the 7.5 area and dont know how to lower it..I did use the gravel that came with it and didnt wash it...I also added driftwood from local river..Any tips will help tons..Thanks


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

gr8whythntr said:


> I have a 90 gallon with 7 rbp and I have good filtration and all of that...My question is my tank has not cycled yet and it has been a week or so..I did use the filters that came with it for 2 days and then switched out 1 for a new one and 2 days later replaced the other old one with new..I added start right when I first set it up,then used stress zyme a couple of days later...I only have a ph test and it is in the 7.5 area and dont know how to lower it..I did use the gravel that came with it and didnt wash it...I also added driftwood from local river..Any tips will help tons..Thanks


you cant do anything until you test your water, you might have to spend around 30 dollars, a good one is called aquarium pharmaceutical master kit, until you do that you cant know whats going on with your tank, i can say if its been a week, im sure your not cycled yet.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dont worry about the ph, dont try to raise it or lower it, as long as its at a steady level and doesnt fluctuate then you're good. You should have really cycled the tank before adding the reds, but understood as we were all newbies at some point. What filters do you have exactly? Its gonna take about a month, or a little less, to get those new filters cycled, my suggestion would be to go to your lfs and DEMAND some of their established filter media to speed it up. While you're there, invest in some liquid test kits, NirIte, NitrAte, Ammonia and ph. If you can get a freshwater master test kit it might save ya a few pennies.

Also you should either be looking at a tank upgrade in the future, or getting rid of a few of your fish. How big are they now? We like pics too!!


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah I am getting a test kit tomorrow..I have 2 penguin 350 filters..I know everyone says you have to have canister but these should be good..I have seen tanks with more fish ran on less...I am getting rid of my 7 rbp and getting a piraya so I will only have him in there..


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dont know anything about penguin filters. Someone else will help ya out there i'm sure.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

gr8whythntr said:


> Yeah I am getting a test kit tomorrow..I have 2 penguin 350 filters..I know everyone says you have to have canister but these should be good..I have seen tanks with more fish ran on less...I am getting rid of my 7 rbp and getting a piraya so I will only have him in there..


of course canisters are the best, but imo hob filters work too, the important thing is that you have enough filtration, so your pushing 700 gal per hour, imo use should be pushing 8-10 times per hour, the size of your tank witch will be enough for one fish, not all those reds you have, but you said your selling them so your in good shape. just dont over crowd the tank.


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

I went and bought a master test kit and my tank is perfect or at least close..everything is 0 and ph is at 7.2


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

gr8whythntr said:


> I went and bought a master test kit and my tank is perfect or at least close..everything is 0 and ph is at 7.2


then your good


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

the keeper said:


> I went and bought a master test kit and my tank is perfect or at least close..everything is 0 and ph is at 7.2


then your good
[/quote]

Actually your not good. You should have a nitrate reading.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

If it only been a week then your tank hasnt began cycling yet, ammonia will rise, before peeking and then will drop, nitrite will follow, resulting in nitrates. Test your water every now and then to keep to keep on track. Only thing you can do to speed it up is try and get hold of some cycled media from a buddy or your lfs.


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

My nitrate is 10 ppm...


----------

